# The simple golf swing tips



## Phillip Miller (Oct 16, 2012)

*The Simple Golf Swing*

*Backswing & Follow-through tips*

For years we have been taught that the golf ball is the target. But in reality, the
ball should just be an object that we use to play the game. That’s the theory behind
a teaching philosophy known as “throwing the club.” This natural reaction of
throwing develops natural rhythm as well as proper weight shift, the correct angle
of your left arm and club shaft, a full body turn, and extension and release.

The target becomes a point away from the ball, and the ball becomes simply a point
at which the club passes through during the throw. Students also experience a
“letting-go” sensation, which results in a softer grip necessary for an accurate and
repeating golf swing.


Once the student develops this throwing sensation, then we work on setup, grip and
posture. It’s fascinating to see how quickly students adapt to the concept of
“throwing the club.” They will eventually become their own coach and correct their
own mistakes.

*Lifting Your Heel?*

Lifting your left (or right heel if you are left handed) is a tip that is taught
differently by different teachers.

The rationale is that if you let your left heel lift naturally as you complete your
back swing you will allow your body to make a full turn to set up for the swing.

If you don’t lift your heel (as some suggest) you will find some strain on your arms
and trunk as you try to make a full turn to set up for the swing, The result — you’ll sacrifice power.

Look at some of the great golfers. Jack Nicklaus will allow his heel to rise on the
takeaway. Same with Ben Hogan.

I saw a recent picture of the famous teacher, David Leadbetter and his heel was
firmly planted on the ground. He did, however, have a full turn on the takeaway.

My advice is for us weekend warriors is to allow your heel to rise if you need to.
If not, if you can make a full turn without it, then keep both heels on the ground in your swing.

Take this simple tip to the range or to your next round.
*
Cure for Slicing tips*

The slice is one of the most dreadful shots in golf. The golfer who slices tends to
aim to the left so the ball will curve to the right. This poor alignment is
difficult to correct, but it is the only place to start. First, lay two clubs on the
ground, one at the target and the other parallel left of the target. Now align the
club face at the target and your feet and shoulders parallel left. You will feel
that you are aiming to the right, but the clubs will serve as visual aids to help
cure the uncertainty. The ball should be positioned forward in your stance just
inside your left heel.

Grip the golf club lightly and allow the right elbow to relax, keeping it close to your
side. On your backswing, start the club back low and slightly to the inside, again
keeping your right elbow relaxed and close to your side. On your downswing, focus on
keeping your right elbow close to your side and allow the clubhead to swing to 1
o’clock. It takes patience to cure a slice, but follow these simple steps and you’ll be
headed in the right direction.
http://www.golfswinginstruction.org/the_simple_golf_swing.html


----------

